# Crackers



## jpmcgrew (Nov 5, 2008)

What are your favorite main stream crackers? I like the Wasa, Rye Crisps, Akmak, Finn crisp, wheat thins, tricuits, water crackers and many many more I guess I like all crackers including saltines plus fancy crackers when I can get them.


----------



## suziquzie (Nov 5, 2008)

I like the Wasa and Rye Crisps wit hummus... alot! 
Wheat thins need nothing they are my favorite alone...
I melt cheddar on Triscuits...
Oh but then there's cinnamon sugar grahams...
I wanna much now!!!!!


----------



## Katie H (Nov 5, 2008)

Never been much on crackers.  Usually seem too salty for me.

Occasionally will eat saltines with general-type soups or Ritz-like ones with tomato soup.

Only one cracker that really "rings my chimes" is Nabisco Pilot crackers.  Unfortunately can't get them anywhere except certain areas of the East coast.  They're perfect with clam chowder or wild rice soup.  Yum!  Miss them like crazy.


----------



## quicksilver (Nov 5, 2008)

BRETON by Dare-sesame flavor. Stoneground wheat thins.
Triscuits, Ritz. Those are just for munching or with cheese.
For soup - tomato soup-Townhouse or Ritz. Manhattan Clam
Chowder-oysterettes(Idon't think that's a brand, but 8 sided, 
or saltines)
With peanutbutter, Ritz or Townhouse.
With butter, Matzo.


----------



## sattie (Nov 6, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> What are your favorite main stream crackers? I like the Wasa, Rye Crisps, Akmak, Finn crisp, wheat thins, tricuits, water crackers and many many more I guess I like all crackers including saltines plus fancy crackers when I can get them.


 
Ackkkk!!  I can't say I have heard of most of the ones you got listed.  Now you got me curious!  

Don't laugh!  But I like Cheezits, club, and townhouse the best.  I guess I have never ventured much into the fancy-schmancy crackers.  I usually try to avoid crackers... but man, ain't nothing better than cheezits when you got the munchies!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 6, 2008)

My DH has celiac and I can tolerate only so much wheat, so we have really grown accustomed to rice crackers.  There are many of them out on the market and some are good and some are, well, not so good.  We also like popcorn thins - they are like rice cakes but thinner.  I put my homemade spinach dip on them and they are a great snack!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 6, 2008)

Most of those crackers I never heard of either, Sattie. I don't think they are mainstream around here. And I love cheesitz, too, the white cheddar ones.
For versatility I love plain old Ritz. I always have some one hand and they go on sale all the time. My favorite though is (are?) Triscuits. I love em plain or with swiss cheese and pepperoni on them, nuked or cold. Wheat thins are good. Those chicken n biscuit ones are good. Regular saltines with a can of Dr Pepper.... mmmm.
But going by the ones I always seem to have in the cupboard, Ritz.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 6, 2008)

Never met a cracker that I didn't like.........


----------



## Constance (Nov 6, 2008)

expatgirl said:


> Never met a cracker that I didn't like.........



That makes two of us, except I'm not crazy about Triscuits. They kinda remind me of shredded wheat.

My fave every day crackers are Zesta whole wheat saltines. I can nibble 6 crackers for only 45 calories. 
I also love Wheat Thins, Ritz, Townhouse, and Cheezits. Nabisco now also has Wheat Thins Crisps that come in a bag. They are thinner than the regular crackers, so you can eat more of them for the same amount of calories.


----------



## texasgirl (Nov 6, 2008)

Wheat Thins. I like the regular ones, but love the flavored ones. The dried tomato and basil and the Parmesan and basil are my favs.


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 6, 2008)

Water crackers, melba toast....pretty much any cracker without flavoring added.  I like some herb flavored ones but I usually top them with a variety of cheeses and cured meats.  Flavored ones just ruin the moment.  lol


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 6, 2008)

My favorite crackers, hands-down, are "Stoned Wheat Thins".  (The regular, not the low sodium.)  Great with EVERYTHING - caviar, cheese, dips.

After that, all other crackers are pretty much a toss-up for me unless I have a particular purpose for a specific type.


----------



## GB (Nov 6, 2008)

BreezyCooking said:


> My favorite crackers, hands-down, are "Stoned Wheat Thins".  (The regular, not the low sodium.)  Great with EVERYTHING - caviar, cheese, dips.


I love those too. Those are my standard go to cracker. I love most other types too, but these are the ones I grab most of the time.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Water crackers, melba toast....pretty much any cracker without flavoring added. I like some herb flavored ones but I usually top them with a variety of cheeses and cured meats. *Flavored ones just ruin the moment. lol*


 
Whaaat? That's like saying rye bread ruins a reuben sandwich 
Flavored crackers should be taken for what they are, flavored. You don't need to eat them with anything to enjoy them. Twenty million overweight americans can't be wrong.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 6, 2008)

On the subject of crackers, I saw a very unusual site Tuesday evening.  We were going out to friends and I had just gotten in the car and was waiting for DH.  This young man (probably about 14 or 15) from the building across the street came walking past the car with of all things in his hand to munch on, a 3/4 full sleeve of saltines!!!!  No chips or halloween candy for this teen - just plain crackers!

Either his Mom is bringing him up right or he was desperate for a salty snack and it was all he could find!


----------



## AllenOK (Nov 6, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Flavored crackers should be taken for what they are, flavored. You don't need to eat them with anything to enjoy them. Twenty million overweight americans can't be wrong.



Count me in!  Cheezit are one of my favorites.  When we buy them, we have to buy two boxes, and hide both of them, or the kids will have them gone in a matter or hours.

I also like Ritz and club crackers.  My MIL insists that we keep regular saltines on hand at all times.  She just loves to spread some margarine on them, or peanut butter.

I used to make this cracker when I worked up in MI:

Buttermilk Cracker
Yields:  ~ 5 servings

1 ¼ c flour, plus extra for dusting
4 T (½ stick) butter
¼ c buttermilk, in all
Salt and pepper to taste
Egg white, lightly beaten

	Cut the  butter into the flour with a pastry blender, or by hand, until it reassembles coarse crumbs.  Add half the buttermilk, and mix together just until it starts to form a firm dough.  Use more of the buttermilk if needed.  Form into a flattened disk, and wrap with plastic wrap.  Chill for 30 minutes
	Completely clean a work table.  Dust the table top, and a rolling pin with the extra flour.  Unwrap the dough and roll out until thin.  Transfer the dough to a parchment-lined sheet pan, brush with the egg white, and season to taste with the salt and pepper.
	Bake in a 325°F oven for 8 - 12 minutes, or until the cracker is no longer soft and has browned attractively.  Allow the cracker to cool, then store in an airtight container.
	NOTES:  To help keep the cracker crisp, store a small sachet of salt, or a desiccant pack with the cracker.  Also, you get a better yield if you roll the cracker very thin, about 1/16” thick, however, it is very brittle.  A thicker cracker, about 1/8”, will not have as much yield, but will be better suited for scooping any topping.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 6, 2008)

If he had had a Dr P in the other hand he could have been me, Laurie! I can easily go through a sleeve of saltines.


----------



## Constance (Nov 6, 2008)

Nabisco also makes a whole grain soda cracker that's very tasty, but the little crunchy bits in then hurt my teeth.


----------



## GrantsKat (Nov 6, 2008)

Hands down TRICUITS!!!! Plain or with an apple slice & cheddar....well heck you can put ANYTHING on them!! YUM!
.....I have some cracked black pepper & olive oil ones in the cabinet...excuse me while I grab a few!

Saltines come in a close second!


----------



## Jeekinz (Nov 6, 2008)

pacanis said:


> Whaaat? That's like saying rye bread ruins a reuben sandwich
> Flavored crackers should be taken for what they are, flavored. You don't need to eat them with anything to enjoy them. Twenty million overweight americans can't be wrong.


 
Sorry, I just couldn't top a Cheezit with a piece of aged white cheddar and prosciutto.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 6, 2008)

pacanis said:


> If he had had a Dr P in the other hand he could have been me, Laurie! I can easily go through a sleeve of saltines.



But, Pacanis, I don't think you are 14!


----------



## *amy* (Nov 6, 2008)

Depends on what I'm doing with the crackers. Buttery Ritz will always be near & dear to my heart. Used them for sausage stuffing for turkey, etc. I buy some fancy brand (can't remember the name of the cracker), when I top them with smoked oysters. I like Saltines (with less salt/lower sodium) in tomato soup. Remember when restaurants gave you a package of oysterettes to add to your clam chowder. Wonder if they are still sold. The worst cracker, imo, are the flavored crackers - sun-dried tomato & basil, etc. (wheat thins?). Took one bite & dumped them.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 6, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Sorry, I just couldn't top a Cheezit with a piece of aged white cheddar and prosciutto.


 
I don't think you can top a cheezit with anything. They're too small


----------



## QSis (Nov 6, 2008)

The Garden Herb Triscuits are absolutely delicious!  They are my new faves.

The Cracked Pepper and Olive Oil Triscuits are too peppery for me.

I like most of the other crackers already mentioned, too - the salty ones, anyway.

Lee


----------



## homecook (Nov 6, 2008)

I love saltines with butter and grape jelly. Cheezits are my secret stash. I buy the BIG box at Sam's club and hide them. 
I also like the oyster crackers with the dry ranch dressing, dill, oil and garlic. Ds will eat the whole bowl. We also buy alot of water crackers and Townhouse. 

Barb


----------



## babetoo (Nov 6, 2008)

keebler club crackers, crisp and buttery, they come in whole wheat as well. love em


----------



## Alix (Nov 6, 2008)

Stoned Wheat Thins for me, and this new cracker from Costco. Its a multigrain rice cracker, hexagonal shaped. Holy cow they are so good I could eat them all day. And with a teensy smear of smoked salmon cream cheese...HEAVEN.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 6, 2008)

There is something about the simpleness of saltines I like to dip cottage cheese with them. I can't believe no one has heard of Wasa or Rye Crisps I bet you have them, you just have not notced them. I really like the Wasa bread crisps especially the oatmeal or sesame.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 6, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> There is something about the simpleness of saltines I like to dip cottage cheese with them. I can't believe no one has heard of Wasa or Rye Crisps I bet you have them, you just have not notced them. I really like the Wasa bread crisps especially the oatmeal or sesame.



I grew up with Wasa and Rye Crisps!


----------



## GB (Nov 6, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> There is something about the simpleness of saltines I like to dip cottage cheese with them. I can't believe no one has heard of Wasa or Rye Crisps I bet you have them, you just have not notced them. I really like the Wasa bread crisps especially the oatmeal or sesame.


I love Wasa and Rye Crisps.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 6, 2008)

My favorite is Rosemary and Olive Oil Triscuits, with cheese and mustard topping, or just plain for munching. Unless I'm having soup - then it's Saltines for tomato bisque or oyster crackers for clam or crab or lobster chowder. Or club crackers with crab dip. Yum.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

pacanis said:


> I don't think you can top a cheezit with anything. They're too small


You don't have to dip them.............they're good enough by themselves


----------



## VeraBlue (Nov 7, 2008)

I have always loved Sociables.  I remember that cheese in a can fondly, too.  Right now, Carr's makes a poppy cracker that is close to the Sociable, thinner and a bit crispier.  Don't want to say  I prefer it, but it's probably true.  There is a round graham flour cracker from Ireland, comes in an orange tube like package, that I love with cheddar.


----------



## pacanis (Nov 7, 2008)

VeraBlue said:


> I have always loved Sociables. *I remember that cheese in a can fondly, too*. Right now, Carr's makes a poppy cracker that is close to the Sociable, thinner and a bit crispier. Don't want to say I prefer it, but it's probably true. There is a round graham flour cracker from Ireland, comes in an orange tube like package, that I love with cheddar.


 
I remember that stuff. You could make different designs on the cracker depepnding on how hard you pressed the noxxle and how you held it against the craacker, but I don't remember which cracker I usually ate with it.... It probably didn't make much difference   It had a lessor counterpart, too, Cheesewhiz I think, non-aerosol and much harder to use. You had to make a couple knife cuts in a plastic sleeve and squeeze it out. I wonder if they still make that cheese in a can....


----------



## mikki (Nov 7, 2008)

they still make cheese in a can, DD likes to squirt it straight in her mouth and forget about the crackers. Me Ilike club crackers and saltines dipped in ranch dressing


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 7, 2008)

there are some advantages to living in KZ.........they keep those cheese squirters out of my reach........I love that stuff................and same with saltines........they don't have them........found them once by accident and they were stale, stale, stale............even after putting them in the oven they were stil stale, stale, stale...............so maybe I'm better off there..........nah,,,,,,,,,,,,even I can't believe that..............


----------



## sattie (Nov 7, 2008)

There is another cracker I thought about, I have not looked for them so I am not sure if they are still around... I think they might be called Chicken in a biskit or something like that.  I use to love them too!!!


----------



## pacanis (Nov 8, 2008)

Those were on my favorite list, sattie. If you can't find them where you live, Amazon has them. Those are some tasty crackers! Like dunking a saltine into chicken broth.


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 8, 2008)

oh, wow, sattie, you are bringing up meMOries.............yeah, I remember chicken in a biscuit.........I probably won't be Gomer Pyle in the grocery store until this weekend...........gooooooooollllllllllllllly ......................look now at what they got on the shelves, Thelma Lou..............really they should do a reality show on expats returning home..........I would bring them ratings..............


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 8, 2008)

I remember "Chicken in a Biscuit" crackers.  They were great - especially with a nice big bowl of soup on a cold day.


----------



## sattie (Nov 8, 2008)

Yea, I remember eating them by the handful, I can't remember the last time I have seen them, but I am going to be looking for them next time I'm out.

OH... VB... Love Sociables too!


----------



## jpmcgrew (Nov 8, 2008)

Perhaps we need to learn how to make make our own crackers.


----------



## sattie (Nov 8, 2008)

jpmcgrew said:


> Perhaps we need to learn how to make make our own crackers.


 
I vote you folks make the crackers and then send me some!    Seriously... I suck as a baker!


----------



## BreezyCooking (Nov 8, 2008)

It's not that crackers are difficult to make, it's just that like most baking, it's time consuming.  Especially to make in any decent sort of quantity.  When you take the time & trouble to make your own crackers, you're a lot more hesitant to just grab a handfull to snack on, which, for me at least, is pretty much the purpose of a cracker - lol!


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

are you nutso????? if I learn to make crackers that I like then I'm crackers too..............at least I can bit........... about not finding them here which I can't and it I do..........they last all of 3 days which is better for my health.........I guess in the long run............everyone needs to have their cholesterol tested anyway............of all the stuff in my genes..........the one thing that is not so bad is the cholesterol..............3 doctors have now told me it's bullet proof.........still have the picklish thing checked out.........come on it;s
 your heart and arteries...............check them buggers out...............and do it in your twenties when ye really can do something about it............


----------



## expatgirl (Nov 9, 2008)

seriously,,,,,,,,do have your cholesterol checked out.......and just because you're young doesn't excuse you...........see what you HDL (which is the good kind) versus the LDH which is the bad kind ratio is..............my overall cholesterol number is high but the Drs. smile cause the HDL/LDH ratio is nearly 2 to one.............you really can't get a whole lot better than that given my age and weight......and the latter you;ll never know.............


----------

